
Ask HN: Why do you dislike about Medium.com? - max_
My dislike for Medium has grown with time for personal reasons. What&#x27;s your reason for disliking Medium?
======
ziddoap
Unvetted, user-submitted articles and presenting them as if they are valid
news is my biggest gripe.

